# Living in Kalibo



## Bikerpat (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi,

Is there anyone here living in Kalibo?

If so where do you recommend, avarage monthly apartment cost, cost of living and any particular area.

I am attracted to Kalibo because it has an airport, it's near to Boracay where I have friends, it has schools/colleges in case my g/f wants to study.

So it seems an attractive place to live.

Regards

Pat


----------



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

Why not Iloilo?


----------



## Bikerpat (Apr 16, 2013)

rj.uk said:


> Why not Iloilo?


Am researching any place. Just read a great article from a guy living in Kalibo.

Please tell me about Iloilo?


----------



## Sharktooth (Jun 29, 2013)

When I lived in Boracay I had to go to Kalibo often, mainly to buy stuff for the house. Man it is a toilet of a place!


----------



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

I am originally from iloilo and still have family there so am a bit biased. It is the city of the island of Panay which Kalibo is part of. Lots of banks, airport and shipping connections, universities and decent hospitals and hotels. And malls! it is a short drive to beaches as well. So I think it is worth checking out


----------



## Bikerpat (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi my friend. 

Now please if you have time give me more info re Iloilo. Especially in relation to apartment rental costs, safety, general costs etc...........social life, any foreigners there and especially closeness to beaches and schools. Is Iloilo a province as distince from Aklan? 

Appreciate more info my friend as I am compiling an info guide on comments here and another forum so that I get a picture of where to head to first to check out.

Regards

Pat


----------



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

Bikerpat said:


> Hi my friend.
> 
> Now please if you have time give me more info re Iloilo. Especially in relation to apartment rental costs, safety, general costs etc...........social life, any foreigners there and especially closeness to beaches and schools. Is Iloilo a province as distince from Aklan?
> 
> ...


Wrong person to ask as have never rented as stayed with family when i went back home. My best friend who is also married to a brit had rented for years but from her family so she had family rates. There are foreigners living in Iloilo or the surrounding provinces. Iloilo is a city and theres a saying that Ilonggos are pretty unassuming but must have a lot of money in the area as evidenced by the number or banks in the city. There are colleges or universities in Iloilo. Beaches are only a drive away as I grew up by the beach. If you look at the map you would see how close it is. Driving wise to boracay or kalibo we used to go there quite frequently as it is a 4 hr drive away from what i remember. Social life is what you make of it. My friend and her family are involved with the sailing club. There are various cafes and restaurants - thai, japanese more than what they have here in Anglesey, North Wales were i currently live! Cost of living depends on what you are used to. Definitely cheaper than Manila though.


----------



## Bikerpat (Apr 16, 2013)

rj.uk said:


> Wrong person to ask as have never rented as stayed with family when i went back home. My best friend who is also married to a brit had rented for years but from her family so she had family rates. There are foreigners living in Iloilo or the surrounding provinces. Iloilo is a city and theres a saying that Ilonggos are pretty unassuming but must have a lot of money in the area as evidenced by the number or banks in the city. There are colleges or universities in Iloilo. Beaches are only a drive away as I grew up by the beach. If you look at the map you would see how close it is. Driving wise to boracay or kalibo we used to go there quite frequently as it is a 4 hr drive away from what i remember. Social life is what you make of it. My friend and her family are involved with the sailing club. There are various cafes and restaurants - thai, japanese more than what they have here in Anglesey, North Wales were i currently live! Cost of living depends on what you are used to. Definitely cheaper than Manila though.


Thanks my friend. Deffo hafve a look at ILoilo. Am from Dublin. Spent a lot of time in North Wales back in 2004. Lovely place. Anyway am looking for nice relaxed quiet life in Phils. Am hoping to move there. Get a nice gaff, some music, TV and football, a local bar (not that I'll be on the piss every day), aplace to exercise by the sea, shopping, a place for my g/f to live and love and be happy together. ILoilo have moved up the charts this week. 

Thanks my friend :rockon::rockon::rockon:

Pat


----------



## AussiePete (Aug 11, 2013)

Bikerpat said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is there anyone here living in Kalibo?
> 
> ...


Hi Pat,

I am currently in Roxas City (and have been for the past 6 and 1/2 years), which is 85 klm west of Kalibo and intending to move to Kalibo in the next few months. I have been going to Kalibo 5 or 6 times a year for the past 6 years and know Kalibo quiet well. 

I would think that P6,000 per month for a 2 bedroom apartment would be reasonable, and around Andagao is quite nice, Andagao is on the way to the airport, (but not far out) by the way the Bureau of Immigration have an office at Andagao, so visa issues or renewals are not a problem.

The airport is International, you can fly into Kalibo from both Singapore and Hong Kong, and there are many good colleges in Kalibo, along with good coffee shops and restaurants.

Travel to Boracay is easy, I use the Ceres Liner bus, air conditioned and terminates at the Caticlan ferry terminal. Same returning to Kalibo.

All in all, I like Kalibo, and have only ever had good experiences.

Cheers

Pete


----------



## Bikerpat (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi Pete,

Thanks for the valuable information. 

Pat


----------



## Bikerpat (Apr 16, 2013)

Does Kalibo have a beachfront where you can either exercise or sunbathe or relax at a bar or restaurant?


----------



## Bikerpat (Apr 16, 2013)

Sharktooth said:


> When I lived in Boracay I had to go to Kalibo often, mainly to buy stuff for the house. Man it is a toilet of a place!


Hi,

Was wondering why you have such a bad opinion of Kalibo? Am getting mixed reactions to Kalibo.

It was one of the places I had intended seriously looking at living in as it has an international airport, Immigration Office, is near Boracay, and just seems a nice place.

Please enlighten me to the downside?

Pat


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

rj.uk said:


> Wrong person to ask as have never rented as stayed with family when i went back home. My best friend who is also married to a brit had rented for years but from her family so she had family rates. There are foreigners living in Iloilo or the surrounding provinces. Iloilo is a city and theres a saying that Ilonggos are pretty unassuming but must have a lot of money in the area as evidenced by the number or banks in the city. There are colleges or universities in Iloilo. Beaches are only a drive away as I grew up by the beach. If you look at the map you would see how close it is. Driving wise to boracay or kalibo we used to go there quite frequently as it is a 4 hr drive away from what i remember. Social life is what you make of it. My friend and her family are involved with the sailing club. There are various cafes and restaurants - thai, japanese more than what they have here in Anglesey, North Wales were i currently live! Cost of living depends on what you are used to. Definitely cheaper than Manila though.


Iloilo City is the Capital of Iloilo Province and largest city on Panay. It and Bacolod City, across the Guimaras Straights (on ******) are neck and neck size wise (there is debate now days as to which is now the biggest City in the Western Visayas). Iloilo used to be the number two port in the Philippines (was home to the Japanese Naval HQ in WWII) and is still home to a large number of maritime academies. Its also the Regional "Capital" for Region VI and thus home to a host of National Government Branch Offices. The Iloilo International Airport began serving regular international flights (Singapore and Kuala Lampur that I know of) recently. A lot of the "old" Western Visayan Moneyed Families have their roots there. Iloilo and Bacolod are linked by Fast and RORO Ferry service!


----------



## Grant Taylor (Aug 31, 2012)

*I agree*



AussiePete said:


> Hi Pat,
> 
> I am currently in Roxas City (and have been for the past 6 and 1/2 years), which is 85 klm west of Kalibo and intending to move to Kalibo in the next few months. I have been going to Kalibo 5 or 6 times a year for the past 6 years and know Kalibo quiet well.
> 
> ...



I spent many years looking around for a place to retire and bought some land just outside of Kalibo. My brother retired outside of Tarlac City, but I didn't like it there..

There are flights to Manila, Taiwan, China, Korea and more. Many tourists fly into Kalibo to go to Boracay... so getting around Asia for travel is easy and cheap and easy to get to the small airport and go... Plan on seeing the rest of Asia once I retire... and as I told my asawa... if we feel like Dim Sum why not go get it in China?

Smaller provincial capital city, clean and peaceful. There are expats, don't know how many, but I met a retired US vet in a restaurant whom had lived there for a long time and highly recommended it especially the schools. 

Six years until retirement so lots of time to plant trees etc.. Can't wait...


----------



## Bikerpat (Apr 16, 2013)

Hmmm, Kalibo is sounding better as I get more info from you guys on here. 

Thanks for that. 

Pat


----------



## Bikerpat (Apr 16, 2013)

Sharktooth said:


> When I lived in Boracay I had to go to Kalibo often, mainly to buy stuff for the house. Man it is a toilet of a place!


I was wondering why you think Kalibo is a toilet of a place? I have only been in the airport and I may be moving to Phils to be with my g/f and Kalibo was one of the places that interested me.

Regards

Pat


----------

